

Beta invites for lean startup http://qrcardmaker.com - kovlex

Looking for beta testers/early adopters for a new service called <i>http://qrcardmaker.com</i>.<p>Practicing the lean startup methodology by Eric Ries. Trying to build measure and learn how users interact with the app. If you'd like to use the service for free and to help me out, grab a beta invite here:<p><i>http://qrcardmaker.com/beta</i>
======
kovlex
Link for beta invites: <http://qrcardmaker.com/beta>

